# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  AXA Status

## zcrambler

Has anyone heard the status or recovery timeline of AXA?  My flight down is to AXA where I'll spend a couple of days before St Barts but I haven't heard much about that airport.  Called Delta and they said nothing has changed for the flight so I am assuming they are hearing good news for it to reopen by mid-December.  Just curious what the word on the street is.  

I know the island is probably not going to be perfect when I get there but as long as I there is a beach, a beer, and a burger then I will gladly relax and give them some business.

Thanks.

----------


## andynap

Latest from Wimco

F885563C-366B-4A2C-899E-BD2145F6E090.jpeg

----------


## Peter NJ

21765160_10155180596993893_104729200373691852_n.jpg

----------


## survivior

My sources tell me that it was hit about as hard as St Bart and probably a similar timeline for recovery.  I would interpret that as a lot of construction in the next couple of months.  Probably worth rescheduling if you were booked for October or November.  December more of a "maybe" or "wait & see".

----------


## zcrambler

Middle of December.  It definitely got hit really bad, similar to St. Maarten.  From what I'm seeing there are quite a few places getting back to business and I really am only there for one full day before continuing on to St Barts.  As long as I can land and find a place to sleep(if my current hotel isn't an option) then I will stick with my already booked itinerary.  Hopefully AXA and the island can bounce back soon so they can get some tourists on the island.  I guess i'm in that "wait and see" mode right now.

----------

